# Daisy - Springer with Hope Rescue



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Daisy is a 2 year old English Springer Spaniel and is currently on foster in Cardiff.

The Daisy Fact File 
Dog status: Excellent
Cat status: Would chase, cannot be rehomed with cats
Child status: Very good. can be bouncy so would like a home with children aged 8 years plus.
House training: Good. Can have the odd spot of excited or submissive urination.
Home alone: Is happy to be left for a few hours following a good walk. However, she would not suit a full time worker.
Basic training: Is good with all basic commands, sit, stay (in the house), lie down, bed. Will wait to eat until told.
Medical issues: Daisy has Inflammatory Bowel Disease. More information below.



















Just look into those eyes, who could resist? The delightful Daisy is looking for a new home where she will get a lot of love and attention and enjoy an active lifestyle.

Daisy adores people and is a very loving and loyal dog. She is currently living in foster care with older children and teens and is well behaved. She can sometimes be bouncy and exciteable so would not suit a home with under 8's.
Daisy's love of people and being part of the action mean she would not be suitable to live with a full time worker. Although she will relax if left for a short time she would not be comfortable being left for longer periods. She has always been left with canine company in her foster home.










Daisy has been unwell for a while with digestive issues and has undergone investigations and veterinary treatment. She has been diagnosed with Inflammatory Bowel Disease. This condition will be with her for life and dietary management and steroids will be required. The dosage for her steroids is currently being perfected but will cost between £5 and £10 per month. These costs would need to be covered by her adoptive home. 
Daisy is stabilising with her foster home and they are getting a real handle on the condition. The stress of moving could make things worse again for a short time and in fact stress in general could influence the condition from now on. Daisy will not need to be wrapped in cotton wool but stress and worry needs to be kept to a minimum. 
For more information on IBD Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) in Dogs










Daisy is well socialised and is good with other dogs. She is currently living in foster care with canine company and came in to our care from a multi dog household. She is also good with dogs she meets out on walks. She would love a home with canine company even if it means the threat of sharing her chews! Daisy can be possessive over chews and treats towards other dogs and this would need to be managed carefully in a new home. 
Daisy cannot be rehomed with resident cats as she shows far too much interest for comfort!










Daisy is intelligent and biddable and will need lots of mental stimulation in her new home. She already has an excellent grasp of basic commands and has been attending training classes with her foster home. Further work will need to be done regarding her walking on a lead and recall building on the foundations laid already. Daisy is very excited when she sees her lead and can pull at first. When running off lead Daisy gets down to the real springer business of flushing birds and other wildlife and her recall needs further improvements. For this reason we would love to find a home experienced with spaniels or other working breeds. Daisy will need to be trained using positive, kind methods only. 
Daisy is a young and active dog and will need a home who love to be outdoors where she will get plenty of exercise and mental stimulation.

Daisy is completely house trained but like many gundogs she can leak urine when excited or being submissive. This is usually when greeting new people if they make a big fuss of her.

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG shes beautiful!!! Sadly i think were too far away


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Can't believe she's not been snapped up already.
She's beautiful :001_wub:

Hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Daisy is now in charge and has us all wrapped around her paw! She is a lovely girl although now her health is improving, a little bossy streak has emerged and she does like to be in charge and boss the boys!

Didn't think I would ever see the day where Lou would back down but he does now defer to her and whilst they'll take a treat together, neither boy would dare try to pinch either a chew or her food as she's told them that she won't stand for that type of behaviour!! And she will tell them, there's no mistaking her meaning....

So now that that's understood it's generally harmonious, although George is still her favourite for a cuddle and play and poor Lou gets 'the look' if he ventures to join in! If she gives the goahead then it's 3 mad spangles running around the place....

We have had a few situations lately where she's not so happy meeting bitches and whilst she doesn't go looking for other dogs if one does wander over, then she's not so happy if it's a bitch, if it's a boy, no problems. Must admit, having never had a bitch before, the dynamics change and she totally rules the boys which they quite quickly accepted with a little bit of nose out of joint from Lou, but that's Lou for those of you who know him!!

She thoroughly enjoyed her recent holiday to West Wales, now has no fear of the sea and couldn't wait for her swim, generally following a seagull. Her recall has improved and whilst she does run far and wide and out of sight, if there's bushes/undergrowth, you can hear her (if she gets stuck she lets you know!) and she does keep an eye and will recall well unless there's a bird and that's something we're working on but as a working springer it's inbuilt and something you just need to be aware of, just need to be one step ahead of her mentally!! If you want a walk with a dog off lead by your side or in the immediate vicinity then she's not for you...she's also not toy focused so whilst she likes the odd game of chuck a ball it's more reserved for the garden, there's far too much of interest when out and about!

We celebrated her 3rd birthday at the end of August too....

She loves company, having a cuddle and generally being where you are. She also likes you to go into the garden with her when she needs to go. She will wait for me to follow...She does still dribble urine when excited, this can vary from a little to a large dribble but there's ways of managing it and we know her triggers and what to avoid. She gets upset by it so we don't make a fuss about it if it does happen. 

She's a Mummy's girl really and I'm enjoying it too as it's just us in a whole house full of boys, canine and human variety too....


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, where shall I start.........rain = puddles = mud = one very dirty but happy spangle , or in my case 3 very dirty happy spangles as where Daisy goes the boys follow!

Had a bit of a fright earlier this afternoon as went for a long walk to our local woods, braved the mud.....(she really doesn't settle unless she's had a really, really good off lead run!!) no sooner was she out of the car and she was off.............not to be found for prob no more than 5 minutes but seemed soooo much longer. Our voices just echoed...boys were in sight but no black and white streak.........finally came back within sight absolutely filthy.......and then shot off again with the boys in tow!

Needless to say, bath time on return for all 3 but 3 happy doggies. Boys happy to sleep but Daisy settled with her kong to keep that busy mind busy, she's only now settling down and actually closing her eyes lol! She is always on the go, wherever we go she's there, very much like a shadow.

We've been going to training classes again to help improve lead walking as life is very exciting out of doors and Dais needs to get to where she's going quickly so as not to waste any time. Unusually, all the other dogs have so far been males and she's settled fine but last week, the trainers female GSD was there and we did have a few 'I'll stare you out' issues and barking so that's reiterated the not happy around bitch theme. Prob the closest she's been to another bitch ie in the same hall a few feet apart since this has started...

Her diet is still carefully managed, although she will try to beg for any extras by attempting to seduce you with those big eyes and whilst I thought she had pretty good manners around the table, she swiped my sandwich a few days ago when the doorbell went, luckily just the bread top bit and thankfully no upset tummy! Timing everything and as my Dad was the one at the door and witnessed the missing bit of sandwich he admitted that it's not the first time! (he thought he'd told me)

Daisy stayed with my parents when we went to a wedding in the summer and whilst out on a walk in the local park she eyed up a teenage boy with his 2 little sisters having a picnic! Parents not close enough to grab her and she crept up from behind, put her head between the 2 little girls and very carefully nicked a sandwich just as it was about to be eaten! Norty norty Daisy!! Parents mortified and cost them £5 for lollies to put things right with the 3 year old calling Daisy a 'very norty doggie', how true. She was on steroids at the time which I know makes her very hungry but still....lol!

So a very mucky devil really.....

She does still wet herself and at times seems scared of her own shadow, still needs reassurance but you can't just go up and give a cuddle as she will wet and then she gets upset so cuddles are very much on her terms and there's lots of them, she sidles up to you. She's a right mix, confident out and about but at other times.... 

She's very lovable and loving, mucky, a thief with a busy mind that will cause trouble if unoccupied, in short a true spangle! x


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Daisy is still looking for a stress free home


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

She was not looking so gorgeous yesterday!! Mucky mucky girlie!!

She's been on slightly restricted exercise due to her relapse, not easy with a springer on steroids! But the sun was shining yesterday and she is doing ok so thought I'd take her to collect younger son from rugby practice...

Off we went, arrived earlier to allow for a stroll around the nature retreat to the rear of the fields and true springer style off she went.............and found the biggest, muddiest, smelliest mini lake you could find, too big to call a puddle. Did she paddle and sniff like the other dogs, no not Daisy.......she crashed in and surfed through it on her tummy, head in, snorting and just generally wallowing in the mud........came out with not a patch of white to be seen! Much to the amusement of all the other dog walkers, you could see them thinking, thank god it's not mine!!

Younger son was just as muddy so both sat together coming home and both went into the shower together.......!!

She then spent the afternoon snoozing in the sun.........it tired her out more than I thought it would so still not 100% but hopefully we'll get there. Just another week or so of steroids then 3 weeks to clear her system and we'll have more of an idea...


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Daisy continues to do well but still no interest at all


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> OMG shes beautiful!!! Sadly i think were too far away


We have a saying in Scotland 'The road to a friends house is never too far away'. 

She's a lovely looking lassie.


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Such a beautiful girl, wish I could take another dog on


----------

